# flow m9-se



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Why are you holding out on the park for years? How often are you expecting to ride each season?


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

> Why are you holding out on the park for years? How often are you expecting to ride each season?


Im planning on going for 5 days every month while the snow lasts. Im not against the park, it just seems too much for my newby butt. I dont want to be the gaper that broke his back doing something stupid. <3, Looks bad ass though !


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I plan on hitting the park almost directly off the bat this year, and I've been glancing at the 2012 version of the M9-SE bindings. I haven't found as many reviews as I'd like though.


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

TofuSama said:


> I plan on hitting the park almost directly off the bat this year, and I've been glancing at the 2012 version of the M9-SE bindings. I haven't found as many reviews as I'd like though.


Ya, i have accepted the fact that i missed out on all the really good sales, i should have bought my board and all that before i bought the clothes. O well, I can always learn on this set up this year, and maybe buy a different one next year.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

NewbALewb said:


> Im planning on going for 5 days every month while the snow lasts. Im not against the park, it just seems too much for my newby butt. I dont want to be the gaper that broke his back doing something stupid. <3, Looks bad ass though !


It's my first year and I hit the park towards the end. Free riding is fun but sometimes you want to goof off. You can only cruise down the mountain so many times a year. Especially since I'm with my fiance who is timid so I need to slow down any way.

Don't be afraid of the park. Seriously, do I piss people off because sometimes I fall in front of them? Yes. Do I do it on purpose? No. I try and get out of the way as fast as possible and don't hit features I can't handle. But you know what, my pass is as good as anyone else's. Just be you dude. Even two years from now you will be falling off the jumps. You have to do it sooner or later.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

get down basic things like wide turns, linking turns, quick stops, learn to check off speed, and the park is all you.


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

> get down basic things like wide turns, linking turns, quick stops, learn to check off speed, and the park is all you.


do u think my bindings are ok ? lol, i will googled speeding check off right now


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My kid is sporting 10/11 M9's not the SE version though. They performed great this year, no issues. He is going to try the Flux RK 30 or SF 45 for next year as he wants to do much more park. The Flow's are a good all around binding. 
All three of us are sporting Flow's 
I love mine, but as I get better I do notice that they are a bit stiffer. That won't inhibit me as I'm so new to the sport it doesn't matter. But I may get a more park board with softer bindings for those park only days, We'll see...

You'll be happy with them
-Slyder


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> It's my first year and I hit the park towards the end. Free riding is fun but sometimes you want to goof off. You can only cruise down the mountain so many times a year. Especially since I'm with my fiance who is timid so I need to slow down any way.
> 
> Don't be afraid of the park. Seriously, do I piss people off because sometimes I fall in front of them? Yes. Do I do it on purpose? No. I try and get out of the way as fast as possible and don't hit features I can't handle. But you know what, my pass is as good as anyone else's. Just be you dude. Even two years from now you will be falling off the jumps. You have to do it sooner or later.


haha ya, i will def check it out once i master the basics, maybe i have seen too many movies of people skying like 30' in the air, and there are those one videos of people smash landing on their faces lol... Thanx for the confidence booster !


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

NewbALewb said:


> Ya, i have accepted the fact that i missed out on all the really good sales, i should have bought my board and all that before i bought the clothes. O well, I can always learn on this set up this year, and maybe buy a different one next year.


o ya, what do you think of my bindings? did i do good on picking them ? did i screw myself?


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

slyder said:


> My kid is sporting 10/11 M9's not the SE version though. They performed great this year, no issues. He is going to try the Flux RK 30 or SF 45 for next year as he wants to do much more park. The Flow's are a good all around binding.
> All three of us are sporting Flow's
> I love mine, but as I get better I do notice that they are a bit stiffer. That won't inhibit me as I'm so new to the sport it doesn't matter. But I may get a more park board with softer bindings for those park only days, We'll see...
> 
> ...


hell ya, thanx ! you made me feel so much better about getting them lol, I didnt have a response quick enough so i just bought them before they were out of stock. IM SO HAPPY !


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I run the shittiest 6 year old beginner gear ever and I can do lots of stuff. spins off of jumps, my biggest kicker was 45 feet, I do rails, boxes, steep black diamonds, trails, the whole package. Gear really means nothing. the gear doesn't make the rider, the rider makes the gear.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

andreas true, but many of us newbies still want to make good equipment decisions within our budgets. Being newer to the sport we often ask for opinions of you more experienced riders as you have tried it, heard of it or broke it.

I got opinions on my banana, many people don't like them. Reviews were good and bad. I researched and still bought it thinking it would fit my needs/ability, I got a good price and I truly enjoy it. 

-Slyder


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

> I run the shittiest 6 year old beginner gear ever and I can do lots of stuff. spins off of jumps, my biggest kicker was 45 feet, I do rails, boxes, steep black diamonds, trails, the whole package. Gear really means nothing. the gear doesn't make the rider, the rider makes the gear.


nah this isnt a poser thing at all, here let me explain. Aite, here is the list of sports i used to do " starting from first to last" football/baseball/basketball, dirt jumping, bull riding, sky diving, rappelling/rock climbing, pc games " pc games led to me gaining 100 lbs, no joke" The only reason i quit rock climbing is because i slipped like 200' in the air, my knee saved my life, literally. Skydiving is odd, once i would get home i would be doing something " bathroom, watching tv w.e" and i would realize that i just cheated death lol... I have always wanted to snowboard, i would literally forget it existed in the summer, and by time winter came by I wouldnt want to buy 1500+ in gear.. 

I bought all of this gear becasue I AM going all season long, sounds gay, but i just want to carve....... We all have to start somewhere i guess, the only reason i started with what i have is because I want the best set up i can get, later down the line I might buy some ns stuff or what not, but I feel " besided my bindings" that i have a total newb rig, totally set up for my weight, shoe size, etc. 

If it wasnt for this forum, i would be rockin a 145 cm board @ 240 lbs, with total heel lift, uncomfy boots, gaper gap, wearing jeans, with my bindings on backwards lol....

I just need something to do in the winter tbh, this looks like something to look forward to when its crappy outside.


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

slyder said:


> andreas true, but many of us newbies still want to make good equipment decisions within our budgets. Being newer to the sport we often ask for opinions of you more experienced riders as you have tried it, heard of it or broke it.
> 
> I got opinions on my banana, many people don't like them. Reviews were good and bad. I researched and still bought it thinking it would fit my needs/ability, I got a good price and I truly enjoy it.
> 
> -Slyder


I totally screwed my self with these flow bindings, I was reading that i shouldnt use them until i acquire say 20 days of board time. I mounted them on my board, lifted the high back and locked in , pretended like i was heel side..... I totally fell backwards on my carpet.. IM CARVING THE LIVING ROOM !!! 

All joking aside, I should have got rentals, I dont even know if the mounting disc's are in the right spots, i went totally center with them, i mean i spread them out on my board to a comfy stance where my knees are naturally bent forward, but I didnt like off set the front or back, i need to l2read more...


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Video for setting up your flow bindings 

Binding Set-up If you scroll down to the bottom, there is other binding setup videos other then just the nxt's.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

don't really follow the above comment....

Your overhang will be the same on any binding. Do you have it to far forward or backward???
Your width may need adjusting after you've been to the hill and you find it is not enough or to much. 

Thought I read a good width starting point was the outside width of your shoulders is the inside width of your bindings but you will need to verify that. I personally ride a little more narrow, that is where my comfort is at. I am trying 1" wider this season as I moved my bindings out when I prepped my board for storage this year.

I too totally hate when I catch an edge in the living room and bounce off the coffee table. Nasty bruise....

-Slyder


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

NewbALewb said:


> nah this isnt a poser thing at all, here let me explain. Aite, here is the list of sports i used to do " starting from first to last" football/baseball/basketball, dirt jumping, bull riding, sky diving, rappelling/rock climbing, pc games " pc games led to me gaining 100 lbs, no joke" The only reason i quit rock climbing is because i slipped like 200' in the air, my knee saved my life, literally. Skydiving is odd, once i would get home i would be doing something " bathroom, watching tv w.e" and i would realize that i just cheated death lol... I have always wanted to snowboard, i would literally forget it existed in the summer, and by time winter came by I wouldnt want to buy 1500+ in gear..
> 
> I bought all of this gear becasue I AM going all season long, sounds gay, but i just want to carve....... We all have to start somewhere i guess, the only reason i started with what i have is because I want the best set up i can get, later down the line I might buy some ns stuff or what not, but I feel " besided my bindings" that i have a total newb rig, totally set up for my weight, shoe size, etc.
> 
> ...


No I totally realize it, I'm just saying that it's not going to break you if you buy gear you don't like. I need to buy all new gear now anyway :dunno: buy nice or buy twice!


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

slyder said:


> don't really follow the above comment....
> 
> Your overhang will be the same on any binding. Do you have it to far forward or backward???
> Your width may need adjusting after you've been to the hill and you find it is not enough or to much.
> ...


Its not the width problem as much as i can move my bindings closer toe side, or heel side. i just put them center, i did not move them closer to toe side or heel side. I mean the width may be a problem, but once i get to play around with them on the hill, I think i might be able to find the right spot for me


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> Video for setting up your flow bindings
> 
> Binding Set-up If you scroll down to the bottom, there is other binding setup videos other then just the nxt's.


Oh , I watched that as i installed them, i just havent had enough time to research why you can offset the disc's heel side , or toe side. I dont really understand why they would give that option, unless maybe its personal pref on the way people center themselves on their board? Thank you for looking out for me though


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

NewbALewb said:


> Oh , I watched that as i installed them, i just havent had enough time to research why you can offset the disc's heel side , or toe side. I dont really understand why they would give that option, unless maybe its personal pref on the way people center themselves on their board? Thank you for looking out for me though


Bindings may not center your boot perfectly on the board normally, so you can adjust it that way so overhang on both sides of the binding and board are equal. Heelcup/highback adjusts boot position wrt the binding, then the disc adjustment centers the binding wrt the boot.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

You want to center your boot on the board. So the offset allows you to tweak it to get it as optimal as you can.


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> You want to center your boot on the board. So the offset allows you to tweak it to get it as optimal as you can.


oooo i c, thank you lol.. I will put my boots on them again and check it out, thanks a bunch you guyz <3


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you can't get it perfect, I find it better to have it biased toe side than heel side (i.e. more toe hang than heel hang)


----------

